#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-09
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> habe mal hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps vorschläge erstellt, kannst du dir das mal ansehen
<UbuPhillup> und hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-10
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG da ?
<CarstenG> hey Phillip. Ja, sporadisch :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG hast du das gelesen was ich gestern geschrieben habe?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-10-08
<stelio> hallo
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-10-11
<phillip[m]> hi
